# Do you give anything to a baby goat that has a cold?



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello,

I have a little nigerian dwarf doeling that's 13 days old and I noticed she had a runny nose a couple days ago. She seems more stuffy and snotty today. Is there anything I need to do to treat a cold? She is with a little buckling and I am sure he will get it from her too since they are together. Thanks...I am new to bottle babies and I don't want this to progress into anything. Just want to know if there is anything I need to do now to prevent it from getting any worse. She seems to be eating fine and playing too.

Thanks....Carol (new goaty mama!)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would start by getting their temps...101.5-103.5 is normal range...

what color is the nasal discharge? clean to white can be a cold or allergies...yellow or green is infection.,,,

any raspy breathing, coughing?

B complex is a good support when goats dont feel their best...1 cc per 25# sub Q...its thin, a 20-22 G needle will work fine...


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for your response! 

It's just clear, no color to the nasal discharge. No raspy breathing. I've never given an injection or taken a goats temperature. I do have a thermometer. Totally new to bottle babies. Usually have my vet come up to give injections to my other goats. I need to learn how to do some things, if I am going to progress further with my goats. Is it more common for a goat to get a cold and have it just remain a cold, or is it more common for it to turn into pneumonia? I just don't want it to progress into that at all.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Temps are easy..we use a digital thermometer. ...shots are harder to give a squirmy baby..but just lift Tent and go for it..she may fuss but she will be fine. Its a good idea to keep watch on them in case it does turn ugly. .but b complex sometimes does the trick


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I really, REALLY like a product called "Vet RX". It's like Vicks Vaporub for goaties (except better!). It comes in a little squeeze bottle. There's one formulation for poultry and one for goats. Make sure you get the right one. (I speak from experience!)

Clean her nose with a wipie or damp paper towel and then put 2 drops on each nostril. It helps them breathe easier and eases coughs. 

Colds happen and the Vet RX will help, but do keep your eyes open for pneumonia. If she develops a fever or a rattly cough treat for pneumonia!


----------

